# Solar Panels



## Mule (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you guys doing anything special for solar panels other than the NEC requirements? I'm starting to get quite a few calls.

I have the four documents that Mike Holt posted, but that just pertains to NEC. I'm looking for information about permits, what type of information needs to be submitted for approval, what type of inspections need to be performed and so on. Our jurisdiction has talked about access on the roof so firemen can vent the roof.

Please post what you guys and gals are doing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Solar Panels

One of the main concerns would be structural loading of existing roof trusses - The additional weight of the panels will make the trusses fail faster because they are under more dead load............


----------



## Gene Boecker (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Solar Panels

FYI:  There is a code change proposal (S-13-09/10) that is addressing the electrical potential and its impact on fire service ability to vent the roof.

No idea what will happen with this but its another thing to think about.  Even when you disconnect the power, the photovoltaics are still energized.


----------



## peach (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Solar Panels

good point, Gene..


----------



## timnetzley (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Solar Panels

We here require a building permit with description given of structure by contractor or owner.  If the trusses are engineered (stamped), and the roofing material isn't too heavy, we don't require anything special but a building inspection when the job is complete, to check penetrations, matching plans, etc.

Other than that, we are implementing a new permit solely for solar/ wind because many installers are not electricians and do not and should not have the ability to pull an electrical permit.  This allows me (the electrical inspector) to inspect by the NEC as well, and fewer jobs get done on nights and weekends. :evil:


----------

